# Fishing in the Wisconsin Dells Area



## BigRedOne

Just traded into Peppertree at Tamarak / Mirror Lake Resort in Wisconsin Dells (a two bedroom from one and a one bedroom from the other) for the second week in July.  This will be the first vacation where everyone in the family, including sons-in law, daughter in law and new granddaughter, will all be together on vacation.  I am sure there will be varied interest but I am taking my fishing boat along (another first).  I know there are many lakes in the area and the Wisconsin River, I am interested in walleye fishing; anyone have experience on where the best fishing spots are in the middle of the summer? The best place to put in a boat, etc.?  And of course other family activities?


----------



## slip

I live about five miles from the Peppertree. It's in a great location, slightly out
Of the way but close to everything. As far as fishing goes, Lake Wisconsin is
About 20 miles away and you should catch some walleye there. There are plenty
Of places to fish around Peppertree but more for bass and panfish. There really
Is a lot of good fishing around here.

If your interested in any area attractions pm me and I can mail you some info.
A lot of that stuff around here has some coupons in them. You'll have agreat 
Time something for everyone.


----------



## rapmarks

slip - someone from Reedsburg, we live at christmas mt. in the summer, have a home there.  lots of fishing in the area, but don't know particulars.


----------



## brucecz

slip said:


> I live about five miles from the Peppertree. It's in a great location, slightly out
> Of the way but close to everything. As far as fishing goes, Lake Wisconsin is
> About 20 miles away and you should catch some walleye there. There are plenty
> Of places to fish around Peppertree but more for bass and panfish. There really
> Is a lot of good fishing around here.
> 
> If your interested in any area attractions pm me and I can mail you some info.
> A lot of that stuff around here has some coupons in them. You'll have agreat
> Time something for everyone.



To the east you have Green Lake which has almost everything including lake trout but no Muskies but Little green just south of there does.  Starting about 20 miles further north of Green Lake are lots of naturual trout strems and lakes that have various types of truot, etc.  Bruce


----------



## slip

What type of fish are you going for? I used to fish a lot of different places when
I lived in Baraboo. Now I live in a subdivision with a small lake and my wife and
I are content to fish there all the time. We have never went out and not caught
A fish in 7 years. Mostly pan fish and large mouth bass. devils lake is only about
15 minutes from the Dells and it's a nice lake to fish also. They even catch some 
Northern pike out of there. Mirror lake is only about 5 minutes from the Dells
And it's usually not too crowded. Let me know when your up and I can take you
For a drive to show you the spots if you like.


----------



## fishingguy

*good fishing*

That area is a mecca for good walleye, smallmouth, largemouth and panfish.  All of these can be caught from shore without much problem, and there are lots of parks and other access points.

There are also plenty of guides for fishing in the Dells area.  You can use Google to find them, depending on the type of fishing you want to do.  Using a guide for a day or two is a quick way to learn about a new area and the specifics on the fishing.

If you fly fish you will find some interesting small spring creeks to the north and south of the Dells.  Use Google to find the local fly fishing shops nearby; they will give you a lot of good info on access points, conditions, fly patterns, license, etc.  Also use Google to find out more info on the streams, fishing reports, etc.

If you have a boat, then you want to check with the resort you are going to beforehand.  Many condos don't allow a boat, RV, trailer, etc. to be parked on the property.  But there are some marinas nearby that you can rent a slip at for a week (and leave a trailer at). (Again the resort will have this info or can help you get it.)  If you really get pressed, tackle or fly shops might be persuaded to allow you to park a boat/trailer behind the shop.


----------



## BigRedOne

Lots of good ideas here.  I am really interested in any kind of fish that bites although I am not big on bass.  Looking at maps on the Internet I see a large lake about 15 miles north of the Dells on the Wisconsin River (looks like maybe Castle Rock Lake).  Anyone know anything about this lake and what kind of fish it has?


----------



## brucecz

BigRedOne said:


> Lots of good ideas here.  I am really interested in any kind of fish that bites although I am not big on bass.  Looking at maps on the Internet I see a large lake about 15 miles north of the Dells on the Wisconsin River (looks like maybe Castle Rock Lake).  Anyone know anything about this lake and what kind of fish it has?



The Yellow river river than runs into the Castle  Rock Flowage used to be good foor Walleyes in the spring.

Bruce


----------



## BigRedOne

Well, it’s getting pretty close to vacation time and I am still hoping to find some good walleye fishing in the Wisconsin Dells area.  Anyone have any fishing reports for the Wisconsin River or wherever the walleye can be found in the Dells area?  What are they biting on and what will I need (besides our boat and fishing poles)?  Will be there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Neesie

I traded into Peppertree at Tamarak about 10 years ago; our family didn't go fishing but we did want to bring our boat since we were driving and not flying.  The folks at Peppertree discouraged us from bringing our boat when I called ahead of time to ask about the parking situation (i.e. leaving the boat on a trailer takes up a lot of room).  They made it sound like there probably would not be room in their parking lot.  

Guess what?  They have lots and lot of space.  The units are like townhomes and one side faces a generous sized parking lot.  We went during a busy week in the summer and there would have been no problem to park the boat and trailer.  We really wished we would have brought it.  After taking one of the boat cruises down the Wisconsin River we saw so many people hanging out on their boats or pulling to the shore to have a picnic.  It's a wonderful area.  

How nice that you're travelling with your whole extended family.  There certainly is something for everyone at the Dells.  Ask about the Hidden Canyon. It's not very well publicized but was something everyone in our group loved and it was one of the more affordable attractions too.


----------



## rapmarks

neesie, Hiddin Canyon i haven't heard of, are you sure that's the name?


----------



## BigRedOne

I called the resort and asked about parking the boat and trailer and they said they have plenty of space.  I also asked about a baby bed.  They don’t have baby beds just Pack and Plays; well, we already have a Pack and Play for our granddaughter so we will just use our own. 

I done an Internet search for Hiddin Canyon and got a hit on Lost Canyon.  Is this possibly what you are referring to?


----------



## ronandjoan

Neesie said:


> I traded into Peppertree at Tamarak about 10 years ago; our family didn't go fishing but we did want to bring our boat
> .



We'll be there next week and I called, they said we have 2 parking spaces and can leave the boat in one.

We're on our way to Telemark and stopping here for a week with a bonus wweek from Platinum interchange.  really looking forward to it.


----------



## BigRedOne

The Dells area is a lot like Branson, just water parks instead of the usual theme parks. Not as much live entertainment like Branson though. Because of the hot weather the fishing was a bust. Fished the Wisconsin River several times but not much luck. Caught a few crappie and small mouth bass but didn't keep any. A few people were catching some walleye but they were about an inch below legal. After being on the river I think I know most of the Army Ducks tour speech.  The huge jet boat tours, however, are annoying; they go fast and make big waves which makes it hard to fish.  You really need to be on the river before sunrise if you want to catch anything. The river from the dam to about 3 or 4 miles downstream is beautiful. Lots of sandstone formations. They are really worth seeing. Glad to have seen the Dells but most likely will not go back, the fishing is much better in Minnissota. Probably in mid-spring the fishing is better in the Dells.


----------



## rapmarks

ronandjoan said:


> We'll be there next week and I called, they said we have 2 parking spaces and can leave the boat in one.
> 
> We're on our way to Telemark and stopping here for a week with a bonus wweek from Platinum interchange. really looking forward to it.


 

a bonus week in July in Wisconsin Dells is a great find.  it is hard to get a week in july here, most resorts are usually full.


----------



## ronandjoan

rapmarks said:


> a bonus week in July in Wisconsin Dells is a great find.  it is hard to get a week in july here, most resorts are usually full.



We'll be at Tamarack.  Platinum had a couple.


----------



## rapmarks

there are a lot of things to do in the Dells area.
Make a trip to Devil's Lake to hike or swim, visit Mirror Lake the same day and save on entrance fees.
go to International crane foundation
If it is rainy, go to the H H Bennett Museum in downtown Dells
Circus World Museum in Baraboo is interesting, and the Ringling Theatre on the square in Baraboo is an historic building and does have tours.
Ride the Upper Dells boat trip, and maybe the Ducks and the jet ski on the lower dells.
If you feel like traveling, go to the House on the Rock, about an hour away., and you could visit Taleisin the same day.

 a lot of these activities are on the Dells Fun Card, i just checked.  They sell in town for $10.   If you want to drive to Christmas mountain, i can show you around and sell you one for $5.  I do have the family coming next week, so i am not free many days next week/


----------



## Bernie8245

*We'll Be there Too*



ronandjoan said:


> We'll be at Tamarack.  Platinum had a couple.



Joan,
    We also got a week through Platinum Interchange and we're leaving tomorrow and will be there unti July 29th.
Bernie


----------



## ronandjoan

We re in Birch 21. Will you be at the greeting Monday morning?
This no WI FI and sporadic phone service is for the birds.


Bernie8245 said:


> Joan,
> We also got a week through Platinum Interchange and we're leaving tomorrow and will be there unti July 29th.
> Bernie


----------



## easyrider

BigRedOne said:


> The Dells area is a lot like Branson, just water parks instead of the usual theme parks. Not as much live entertainment like Branson though. Because of the hot weather the fishing was a bust. Fished the Wisconsin River several times but not much luck. Caught a few crappie and small mouth bass but didn't keep any. A few people were catching some walleye but they were about an inch below legal. After being on the river I think I know most of the Army Ducks tour speech.  The huge jet boat tours, however, are annoying; they go fast and make big waves which makes it hard to fish.  You really need to be on the river before sunrise if you want to catch anything. The river from the dam to about 3 or 4 miles downstream is beautiful. Lots of sandstone formations. They are really worth seeing. Glad to have seen the Dells but most likely will not go back, the fishing is much better in Minnissota. Probably in mid-spring the fishing is better in the Dells.



Bummer, sounds like the fishing is good but the catching is bad.

Bill


----------

